# ISO - Grateful Dead MTB stuff



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all, just throwing this out there. I already have a '95 HKEK in my size, one owner, and from the very shop I was employed at. I have the HKEK poster, not from the same OEM package, but I do have a 7.5-8/10 condition poster. Likewise the "Dead Treads" stickers with The Wheel lyrics, and the "Dead Treads" shirt. I'm aware of a Cosmic Charlie shirt and a "Club Tread" fan shirt not made by GDM/Liquid Blue. 

Anyways, I'm hunt down more items and ephemera - stickers, shirts, etc from the early - mid 1990's to add to my collection. Also looking for head set top caps and any other GD bike parts. 

Really only looking for items that would have been around when "the Boys" were still playing, and our awesome little sport taking off.

Thanks MTBR Heads!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

How about a Grateful Dead vintage bell. Now that would be cool.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Just a friendly barb (toyin w ya), as my idea of old GD stuff is from the mid 60s, which was when we Palo Alto schlubs were ridin bikes anywhere our young hearts desired.... enjoy the pic....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mother McReees.... yep. That's vintage.


ssulljm said:


> Just a friendly barb (toyin w ya), as my idea of old GD stuff is from the mid 60s, which was when we Palo Alto schlubs were ridin bikes anywhere our young hearts desired.... enjoy the pic....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not bike related but the same era. A partnership with K2. They made some pretty cool skis.


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for rubbing it in! 

I'm obviously a big Dead fan, so my interest is not limited to bike stuff. But I do love the confluence of Dead Culture and MTB Culture, which we all know is a broad and established intersection!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob Weir from a ride I took with him and Gary Fisher in 1992.  Here is the story. True insiders will notice that the red and blue colors of the logo on his shirt have been reversed.









I met Gary Fisher almost literally in the Grateful Dead office in San Rafael in 1971. That story is a chapter in my book,* Fat Tire Flyer: Repack and the Birth of Mountain Biking*. You don't need to buy the book to read that chapter, which has been helpfully excerpted by Dirt Rag. *You can read it here.*.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

*Grateful Dead Bell*

Made by Reich in Germany, says it on lever. Yes, that Reich.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Excuse the bad cellphone pics and the wrinkles. Here's my "Coghead" T-Shirt which I think came out with the Gary Fisher Dead bike.


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Made by Reich in Germany, says it on lever. Yes, that Reich.
> 
> View attachment 960981


That's a pretty common stealie sticker on a bell, methinks. Could be wrong though. Won't be my first time!


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about with the shirt!


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

CK, I've read the stuff you wrote on riding with Bob and Gary. 

The chapter on the GD stuff in Fat Tire Flyer is one of my primary reasons for purchasing the book! Glad I did too! It's fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Flagrant pics theft from the web. Bob's original. I'm sure CK will chime in on this. I think they are his images. Teasdale built and Prairie Prince painted.


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

Neat thread! I had the skis! I so wanted a dead themed bike. After 112 shows this brings back so many memories


----------

